# Need Radiology coders



## MedcodingSpecialist (Aug 5, 2009)

Need Radiology coders with min. 2yrs of live coding experience.

Gayathri CPC-9941354750


----------



## ambell82 (Aug 5, 2009)

What is your location?


----------



## barbcpc (Aug 24, 2009)

Do you offer remote coding?  I have been remotely coding radiology, DX and IR, for several years.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Aug 24, 2009)

Gayathri P AnanthaRaman said:


> Need Radiology coders with min. 2yrs of live coding experience.
> 
> Gayathri CPC-9941354750



I am a Interventional Radiology Technologist with years of experience, and recently passed the CIRCC exam.  Looking for a remote position.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Aug 25, 2009)

*Radiology*

You need to give us more information please....is this remote? or location?


----------



## sajohnson (Aug 26, 2009)

Is this a remote position? I am a radiology/IR coder for over 15 years.
sjnet2@sbcglobal.net


----------



## madhupatnaik (Sep 4, 2009)

*Medical Coder*

I have experience coding in a Home Health Facility. But I am Very Good for Radiology Coding . now i am preparing my CPC exam. i am interested to join you. Thank you.
Madhu


----------



## purvashu (Sep 24, 2009)

I am experienced radiology/interventional coder and am really interested to find out more information about this job... Please advise.

Thank you,


----------



## tmlbwells (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm a Radiology coder with almost 3 years of experience with RCC and CPC certifications.  Please send more information.


----------



## sabarinath (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi... For which company you are looking for radiology coders?


----------



## kstrbjak (Dec 7, 2009)

*radiology coder*

Hi 

Looking for a radiology coding postion.
kstrbjak@aol.com

Thank you

Karen Strbjak


----------



## Ldwire (Dec 18, 2009)

*looking for remote coding*

I am a CPC coder, I have 3 years experience in anesthesia and radiology. I am available immediately


----------

